# Nouvelle version de NVU



## DeniX (15 Avril 2005)

Bonjour

La version 1.0PR de NVU est dispo au télchargement 
ICI 
Le topo en français c'est 
PAR LA 

DeniX


----------



## CheepnisAroma (15 Avril 2005)

Le lien de téléchargement ne marche pas


----------



## avosmac (15 Avril 2005)

Et dire que nous annonçons la sortie de la 0.9 dan sle n°51  :mouais:


----------



## DeniX (15 Avril 2005)

CheepnisAroma a dit:
			
		

> Le lien de téléchargement ne marche pas



ici le lien (Copié via l'archive téléchargée) est actif avec Safari Firefox Camino Opéra.
DeniX


----------



## FjRond (15 Avril 2005)

Autre lien.


----------



## DeniX (16 Avril 2005)

FjRond a dit:
			
		

> Autre lien.


Bonjour
Ton lien est la version anglaise de NVU et celui-ci est la version française :
http://ovh.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/frenchmozilla/nvu-1.0PR-mac-fr.dmg
 DeniX


----------



## FjRond (17 Avril 2005)

Oups!!!!
Votre lien ne fonctionne toujours pas pour moi avec firefox. Mais qu'à cela ne tienne: voilà quelque chose qui marche parfaitement: dans le Terminal, saisir la commande

```
curl -O http://ovh.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/frenchmozilla/nvu-1.0PR-mac-fr.dmg
```
Effet garanti.


----------



## DeniX (17 Avril 2005)

FjRond a dit:
			
		

> Oups!!!!
> Votre lien ne fonctionne toujours pas pour moi avec firefox. Mais qu'à cela ne tienne: voilà quelque chose qui marche parfaitement: dans le Terminal, saisir la commande
> 
> ```
> ...



Bonjour
Effectivement mes liens directs ne fonctionnent pas sur un  autre Mac.
Pour ceux que le Terminal rebute voici la page des sites mirroirs pour télécharger NVU en français.

NVU-FR 

DeniX


----------



## FjRond (17 Avril 2005)

DeniX a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> Effectivement mes liens directs ne fonctionnent pas sur un  autre Mac.
> Pour ceux que le Terminal rebute voici la page des sites mirroirs pour télécharger NVU en français.
> 
> ...


En effet,ce lien fonctionne aussi chez moi.

Que faire pour expliquer que bien souvent, le *Terminal offre les solutions les plus simples*? Et qu'il ne présente aucun danger?


----------



## judikael (5 Juin 2005)

Bonjour,
J'aimerai tellement utilisé NVU (après avoir essayé Freeway malheureusement payant) mais je suis déjà bloqué dès le départ à cause de manque total de tuto imagé basé sur mac. Je n'en ai toujours pas trouvé en tous cas. Sachant que je suis plutôt novice et je suis loin d'être le seul et donc nous avons besoin, en utilisant le wysiwyg, de tutos imagés et basés sur mac.
Sans cela, nous nous abandonnerons NVU et retournerons à des logitiels comme Freeway ou Namo pour les PèCéistes.
Editeurs gratuits ou payant, je ne comprends pas que l'on fournisse des logiciels sans mode d'emplois.
Macamicalement


----------



## avosmac (6 Juin 2005)

Le hors-série n°13 d'Avosmac donne un exemple de création de pages web à partir de NVU


----------



## FjRond (6 Juin 2005)

NVU fonctionnant comme Mozilla Composer, je vous suggère cette page. C'est très basique. Il faudra que je fasse un tutoriel un de ces jours sur NVU.


----------

